# modern classical that's more tonal



## hisdudeness (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm looking for modern classical music that is more tonal, hence the thread name. I love dissonance but only to a certain degree and for me much of the modern composers I've heard tend to ramble on and don't have a defined melody throughout the piece. For instance Firebird or Rite of Spring, great pieces but they almost tend to bore me at some places as they don't have a melody in the traditional sense. If anyone understands what I'm trying to say and has any recommendations please let me know.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

If you think rite of spring is modern and that it doesn't have a melody, yo uare in for a shock for some other modern pieces.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I write tonal music. have listen and see if this is to your liking.
www.myspace.com/fergcurrie
Cheers
Fergus


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Why don't you try Messiaen's 'Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus'... arguably it's more melodic than a lot of modern composers.. these pieces kind of have a post-Lliszt feel to them, the first one is absolutely beautiful, a must hear for anyone.

Hope this helps a little. I recommend listening to the pieces in this selection in order as well.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

A huge number of 20th century musical compositions are harmonic. I cannot even begin to enumerate them. Aaron Copland, Roy Harris, Howard Hanson, Leonard Bernstein, Malcom Arnold, Michael Torke, Alan Hovaness, and Aram Khatchaturian are just a few who wrote music you might enjoy.


----------

